# Thai: That looks ~



## mitchi-kun

Does anyone know how to say that something "looks ~" in Thai?  For example,
"That looks delicious!" or "That looks fun!"

Thanks!

Mitch.


----------



## Pont neuf

A direct translation is not possible, in Thai other words are used to say the same thing.

Example: That looks interesting: Na sontchai. Or "Du wa na sontchai" That looks fun: Kit wa sanook maak (I think this looks fun). Using the English alphabet does not really make sense here, however. The Thai alphapet has a lot of tonal and stress marks that must be included. No successful English system has been invented or is likely to be successful to replace the Thai alphabet.


----------



## mitchi-kun

Thanks for the help!


----------



## palomnik

Actually, this is one of those rare occasions where you can do an almost literal translation.

The verb ดู (duu) means "to look", and it can be used in the sense of seeing and also about how something appears, especially in the combination ดูจะ (duu ja?):  ดูจะยากอยู - it looks difficult; ดูจะแพงอยู - it looks expensive.


----------



## N.ning

um~actually...like Pont neuf said that you can't translate directly but in the sentence 

"That looks delicious!" or "That looks fun!"  can use 'na' น่า .It'll be 

'น่ากิน!' 'Na-kin!'          or  'น่าสนุก!' 'Na sa-nook!'

and plus 'jung' จัง  in last to add more feeling like 'Na kin jung!' and coz for Thai people sometimes just 'Na kin' is laconic.

and like Palomnik said that you can also use verb 'duu' ดู 

in those 2 example sentences you can add 'duu' before 'Na' to feel that you think before said (but it just some case.. tune is the key to show feeling ^-^) or you use just 'duu' not 'na'.

and I think 'duu ja'ดูจะ that Palomnik give example is kind of nagative meaning coz it make feeling of not sure.

so...to translate 'that look~' in thai you can use both 'duu' and 'na' but have to try coz some word can use just 'duu' or 'na'

for example,you think your friend look good in his/her clothing.

'You look good!'  =>  คุณดูดีจัง 'Khun duu dee jung' . We use 'dee = good' 

but if you use 'na'  => คุณน่าดีจัง 'Khun na dee jung' they'll think that you said about face not clothing.

(Do I use the right word? Clothing?Clothes? I bit confuse - -')


----------



## Pont neuf

N.ning said:


> um~actually...like Pont neuf said that you can't translate directly but in the sentence
> 
> "That looks delicious!" or "That looks fun!"  can use 'na' น่า .It'll be
> 
> 'น่ากิน!' 'Na-kin!'          or  'น่าสนุก!' 'Na sa-nook!'
> 
> and plus 'jung' จัง  in last to add more feeling like 'Na kin jung!' and coz for Thai people sometimes just 'Na kin' is laconic.
> 
> and like Palomnik said that you can also use verb 'duu' ดู
> 
> in those 2 example sentences you can add 'duu' before 'Na' to feel that you think before said (but it just some case.. tune is the key to show feeling ^-^) or you use just 'duu' not 'na'.
> 
> and I think 'duu ja'ดูจะ that Palomnik give example is kind of nagative meaning coz it make feeling of not sure.
> 
> so...to translate 'that look~' in thai you can use both 'duu' and 'na' but have to try coz some word can use just 'duu' or 'na'
> 
> for example,you think your friend look good in his/her clothing.
> 
> 'You look good!'  =>  คุณดูดีจัง 'Khun duu dee jung' . We use 'dee = good'
> 
> but if you use 'na'  => คุณน่าดีจัง 'Khun na dee jung' they'll think that you said about face not clothing.
> 
> (Do I use the right word? Clothing?Clothes? I bit confuse - -')


Thanks for this excellent post N. Ning I am very glad to read it. Of course you know the correct answers as you are Thai. 

Best wishes.


----------



## N.ning

Thx Pont neuf...well if you ask me about some thai grammar I might can't tell you untill I open book too haha

but this's just translation so that's why I can explain ~ (but bit difficult to write thai word in karaoke ;p)

and I think your Thai must be quite well that you can answer the question ^^

bye


----------

